# Gatorland (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 23, 2012)

Gatorland in Kissimmee, Florida


































------

















-------------------
eastern diamondback





dusky pygmy rattler





southern copperhead





cottonmouths









Galapagos tortoises...these two were going at it like drunk monkeys not long before I snapped this photo. They weren't quiet about it either!


----------



## tortle (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! But some of your photos didn't show up. I would like to see the Galapagos tortoises


----------



## DeanS (Jul 23, 2012)

Those torts look like Aldabs...


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 23, 2012)

Weird....they all show up for me. I post them the same way I always do;


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 23, 2012)

i believe i heard of this place from Gabriel Iglesias


----------



## tortle (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh nevermind I see them now lol


----------

